# red seal for electricans



## MonteComm (Sep 23, 2012)

Has any one completed the online sample of the red seal exam? ,(industrial electrical)
I just completed the 100 questions and found it not to hard to complete, how ever there was no answers to confirm the results. Is there a way to confirm other than researching the code book.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

MonteComm said:


> Has any one completed the online sample of the red seal exam? ,(industrial electrical)
> I just completed the 100 questions and found it not to hard to complete, how ever there was no answers to confirm the results. Is there a way to confirm other than researching the code book.


Just get a PDF of the codes and search it that way, its pretty much instant answers


----------

